# dried potatoes



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I boiled some potatoes sliced them thin then dehydrated they dried to the brittle stage I put them in a bag now they have turned so dark brown that I am afraid to use them don't see any fuzzy stuff on them hate to waste them but? still not sure of them


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I think that is what happens to potatoes when they are dried if they are not par boiled first. I found an old book on dehydrating and it said that potatoes must be par boiled first then when they dry they become leathery instead of brittle. Surely the darkness is oxidation and not harmfull.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

It's just oxidation. It won't harm you....just looks ugly. Slice then blanch them before drying if you want them to be more like store bought.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

okay, I don't know what you mean by par-boil. Could you please explain? I have been doing potatoes. I slice them and then blanch them for 2-3 min. then dry. they turn brittle, but are beautiful bright color. Now, I did a batch without the blanching and they did turn brown.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

the potatoes were fully cooked when I sliced them to dehydrate


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

You need to slice them before you blanch them. It helps wash the starches off the potato which is what, I believe, oxidizes leaving them gray.


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

Carbon steel knives will also make them turn.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I put mine in the steamer for about 5 minutes and spray with lemon juice before dehydrating.


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

When I do mine, I slice somewhere between 1/4' and 1/8' thick, blanch, dip in the lemon juice bath, and into the dehydrator they go. After they dry to brittle in the dehydrator, I let them cool down, then store them in canning jars with the lids screwed down tight. I used to store dried stuff in bags but sometimes the sharp edges would poke itty bitty holes thru the bags. All my apple slices I so carefully dried to crispy chips, turned rubbery. sigh.... After that I switched to canning jars. Its a good use for those 1/2 gallon ones they recommend you dont use anymore for regular canning. Good luck with the next batch!
rose


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

OK so I've got potatoes in the dehydrator, now, what do I do with them once they are dried? do you rehydrate before you cook them? or how do you know how much liquid to add for a recipe? Thanks in advance!!


Kris


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i usually just use for soup so i dont worry about it but it would be nice to know the answer too.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I was just going to start a new thread about using dried potatoes too! 

I did a search and did find that some people shred them and dehydrate them that way to use for hash browns. That sounds good. I guess shred them, soak them in lemon juice, then dehydrate?

Anxious to see other uses too


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Those boxes of Betty Crocker scalloped potatoes and augratin potatoes use dehydrated spuds. I'm sure you could come up with something along that line to use your potatoes.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Kris, Shredded potato I rehydrate before making hash browns. I have only used purchased shredded potatoes for this, I find I need to add a bit of flour as the starch seems to be missing. Home dried I only do slices using a mandolin (gets them thinner). I use those for my own Betty Crocker like potatoes....scalloped and au gratin. I just guess on the liquid, never really thought about it. I may try making fried potatoes this winter, just for a change.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

ohio dreamer would love to have your recipe for your potatoes if you don't mind sharing


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I have made augraten potatoes with these. They rehydrate while cooking.
Here is a good website to use.
http://www.backpackingchef.com/dehydrating-vegetables.html


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I plan on using my dried potatoes for stew. 

How large can the chunks be before you dry them?


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine turned a brown funky color, almost like they "cooked" in the dehydrator- I sliced and blanched and lemon juiced! Oh well, maybe nobody will notice when they are cooked? 


Kris


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

praieri winds said:


> ohio dreamer would love to have your recipe for your potatoes if you don't mind sharing


Sorry, I really don't have one. I just use one from what ever cookbook is near by for general instructions for scalloped and au gratin. I add extra liquid to compensate for the dried potatoes. I usually lift the cover about 10-15 minutes before they should be done to check the fluid situation...add more if needed, remove cover and allow to evaporate if too much.

Shredded....well that's even less of a recipe. I put handfuls in a bowl. How much depends on what else is going with the meal. I assume they will swell about 1/4....so 3/4 c of dried shred makes about 1 c of wet shred. 

I grew up in a dump it in and cook it house, I still cook that way. Even when I have a recipe in front of me I don't often cook the way it's written. I even adjust baking. Canning is about the only thing I "stick to the script" on....and even then I adjust some things occasionally hat won't effect the pH the wrong way (skipping seasoning or dropping non-acidic additions like green pepper or onion....bumping up lemon when it doesn't "read right").


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Solarmom said:


> Mine turned a brown funky color, almost like they "cooked" in the dehydrator- I sliced and blanched and lemon juiced! Oh well, maybe nobody will notice when they are cooked?
> 
> 
> Kris


Probably the knife you used.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks ohio dreamer will have to give it a try bought some southern hashbrowns from WM and dehydrated them they turned out great nice and white will use them in soups and stews and for hashbrowns also keep them in vacum sealed jars


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

fishhead said:


> I plan on using my dried potatoes for stew.
> 
> How large can the chunks be before you dry them?


I slice mine really thin. 1/8 inch, maybe.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i have a few different books and my favorite actually says dehydrating pots isnt recommended, i cant beleive i havent seen that before. has anybody else ever saw that doing pots isnt recommended


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

You can also dehydrate frozen hash brown potatoes. They are already par-boiled, so you just place them on the trays and dehydrate. Probably not cost effective, but if you plan on camping it might be the way to go.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Scalloped potato recipe:
http://www.realfood4realpeople.com/potatoes.html


----------

